# My 2012 Chevy Cruze LT Turbo 6 Speed Manual



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Grats on the new Cruze !

You're gonna love it.


----------



## Sophie2208 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks! Not used to the Turbo but I'll get the hang of it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CT.


----------



## Sophie2208 (Sep 8, 2012)

obermd said:


> Welcome to CT.


Thank you


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

welcome to cruzetalk! 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome! Great looking car you have there. Hi5 for getting a manual. You're going to love it. 

Congrats on the purchase. Hope to see you around here more. We have a really great community full of people that are always willing to help.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great! welcome!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! Love your color choice! Mighty sharp!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I like those rims....Congrats on your new purchase...I am going on a year with my Cruze and have totally loved it since day one


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on the Cruze really like the rims.


----------



## Sophie2208 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! Glad I found this forum, got a lot of useful advice! ....and I love my rims too, aren't they awesome!!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome to the site!!!! We have a nice community here.. help is one post away!


----------

